

Ask HN: How Clumsy Ninja Editor becomes the first to have a promotional video? - gsempe

How Clumsy Ninja editor NaturalMotion get their  game to be the first application with a promotional video in the iPhone App Store?
======
bowerbird
they knew someone who knew someone.

-bowerbird

~~~
gsempe
I wonder if this is really the only way

